# How do you save $$ on FTs/HTs?



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

What little things do you do to save money on FTs/HTs?

1. I have started running only the Am stake - saves me 1 or 2 nights motel and an entry.

2. I wait until after the Dow is closed to see about the motel. It I run late enough - I will drive in that morning. 

3. Not running the Open also limits the fancy dinners to one at the most. And sometimes, if I have left at 2-3am Saturday morning to make the 1st series - I dont feel like going out anyway.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I don't skimp on the motel - I am kindof a Hampton Inn girl - because I don't always have Kennel Boy with me, and some places have just turned out to be plain scary.

I am not a big dinner person, either, so I am happy with something cheap or pizza delivered to the room!

I haven't had a dog to run for a year and a half - that's saved a bundle - lol.

I never figured out how to save any money with this sport!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I don't travel as far. In fact last year everything I ran was in my home state. I also ran 2 double header HT's to get more bang for the buck on the weekend and dropped a Sauvie Island HT and FT. I ran both FT's here in my home town.

/Paul


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Gerard Rozas said:


> What little things do you do to save money on FTs/HTs?
> 
> 1. I have started running only the Am stake - saves me 1 or 2 nights motel and an entry.
> 
> ...


I reserve my motels a couple of months in advance, sometimes the rates are better that way. Also, I make separate reservations for Fri and Sat nights and check out on Saturday morning ... to avoid getting charged for a room I may not need.

Also minimize dinner expenses as much as possible (Subway sub, Wendy's salad).

Thanks for starting this thread Gerard


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Funny you should mention this. As I was driving into work this morning my gas light went off on my truck....mumble, mumble, mumble.....with gas prices going up it made my stomach turn. This got me to thinking about a pending trip to TX I have planned to run 2 trials with Butthead.....I begining to wonder if it is worth it. I was also thinking about a hybrid....the only hybrid SUV that I know of is a Ford Sport or something like that - but I do not want the dogs in the "cab" so to speak.....anyway, I'm considering a hybrid for the dog games - anyone got suggestions?? The price of gas is a killer.

BTW this past year when we could, we camped in a pop-up tent at the trial grounds or a local State Park. We also packed lunches in a cooler vs. fast food. It helped a little with the $$ of playing the games.

Also it is cheaper to use a Pro or at least that is what my checkbook is saying - sad isn't it?

FOM


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

I find that when you go out in the first series you save on the overnight expenses.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> Also, I make separate reservations for Fri and Sat nights and check out on Saturday morning ... to avoid getting charged for a room I may not need.


 
Okay silly question - at the same hotel? Meaning how late can you cancel your room and still not get charged? I've been stuck till 7:30pm or later waiting for callbacks, only to find out that it was time to drive home....

FOM


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

FOM said:


> Okay silly question - at the same hotel? Meaning how late can you cancel your room and still not get charged? I've been stuck till 7:30pm or later waiting for callbacks, only to find out that it was time to drive home....
> 
> FOM


Yes at the same motel.. usually 6 pm is the cutoff.

Late callbacks are a problem. I've had to make a call to the motel at 5:30 motel letting them know that I may not be there, but will know in a a couple of hours and have dropped the "guaranteed" aspect of the reservation. They still had a room for me.

Another way to save $$ is to share a room with another field trialer. I haven't done that yet.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

We camp out, run the all age dog only in Ams and mostly cook our own food. We get showers at truck stops. Also, Florence often takes the dogs for a couple of weeks and camps while training between trials in a given area, saving on gas going back and forth.

Russ


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

FOM said:


> *Also it is cheaper to use a Pro or at least that is what my checkbook is saying - sad isn't it?*
> FOM


_Surely_ that can't be right..... .....true enough from my POV, especially if you want to make the trips to run the Am worth the "investment."

Ms Daisey wrote:



> I haven't had a dog to run for a year and a half - that's saved a bundle - lol.


Having not run one competitively for _quite_ a while longer than that, it's been somewhat of a shock to the system....but I can tell you that expense is the _last_ thing I think of if I'm there on Sunday afternoon.....

kg


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I only go to trials that I can drive to in a reasonable amount of time. That gets me to those N of Sacramento California to those south of Portland Oregon.
I try to leave the morning of the trial (if I can) to save on motels.
I pack my own food to keep the dining out to a minimum.
Friends often allow me to crash at their places (which is nice).

Last year, I set up a field trial budget and calculated gas at 2.25. Shortly after trial season started gas prices blew up. I blew my field trial stash early. I was out of cash just as my little derby girl was coming on. She did not get to run a derby the last month and a half of her eligibility. It was a bummer.

I will be running this dog in the Masters this year and not run in the Qual. It is clear that I have a nice golden, but she will not be competitive as an AA dog. Therefore I cannot see spending money at the Q level. At least with masters, I can still play with the dog and walk out with a title (though I am not counting my ribbons yet). Who knows, maybe I will change my mind after a season of HT's.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I just drag my camper every weekend and stay the whole time. If ever I make it to the Lower 48, I will rent a motorhome or big van...

But then again, I heard on the news that gas will rise to $4.00 per gallon. I think I heard that before and it didn't happen up here. That's crazy!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I used to stay at the Silverado motel and then I upgraded from the sleeping in the back of the truck to the Eureka motel a nice tent that went from field trials to the Colorado Flattops Wilderness.

Marvin Quanruud used to park his van in the same area. He had it setup so the dog crates were custom built so he could use a sleeping bag.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

My thought on saving money;

1) By sending my dogs off to a successful Pro it saves me time and money. Plus, I don't need to buy ALL the training equipment, house ducks and all the other elements that goes into it. Plus, a successful Pro will do a much better job of training and handling than I would. I train with my pro and handle my dogs in training when I can.

2) I only run Ams within a two hour drive of home except for one trial a year where I will journey to a trial that I have never attended before, like I did for Lone Star. Saves on all expenses for being on the road. This also allows me to have a life outside of running trials. Plus, I can leave my house early on Saturday morning.

All the other considerations are covered above.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

When I can find somebody that can put up with me a roomie at the motel is great. Saves money and it is fun to visit, too.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I guess, you would just have to ask yourself where you can cut back on other stuff in your life to be able to afford the dog games. Things like movies, dinners out, alcohol, pedicures, cigarretes, _______________.......

You know? Lots of weekends we drive as far to train as we would to a trial. Tank of gas here, one there... I dunno, I just got started in this game, and I am not gonna let the price of gas squash it for me.

Hey, what about car pooling with a training partner?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

FOM said:


> Funny you should mention this. As I was driving into work this morning my gas light went off on my truck....mumble, mumble, mumble.....with gas prices going up it made my stomach turn. This got me to thinking about a pending trip to TX I have planned to run 2 trials with Butthead.....I begining to wonder if it is worth it. I was also thinking about a hybrid....the only hybrid SUV that I know of is a Ford Sport or something like that - but I do not want the dogs in the "cab" so to speak.....anyway, I'm considering a hybrid for the dog games - anyone got suggestions?? The price of gas is a killer.
> FOM


Lainee the Chevrolet Tahoe comes in a Hybrid http://www.chevrolet.com/hybrid/

And I believe the 1500 series pickup from Chevrolet and GMC are coming out in Hybrid this year as I have seen several of them driving around here with Manufacture plates.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

rumour has it gas and desil fuel will be over 4.00 by december.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Bought a smaller thing (FJ Crusier) w/ better gas milage-18 in the city vs. 10 so far.2 crates and one old dog, and will fit three crates eventually.
I pet sit to pay for my fun-no pet sitting no fun. My salary and Britain's vet bills do not support fun.
Only travel so far unless there is a great reason-judges don't matter so much in hunt tests.
I get up early to go, don't drive the night before.
I also show in obedience, and find myself just showing close to home even if I don't care for the judges or location.
I have a huge problem in that there is no good water close by, so we travel to train.
I have a bigger problem in that I planned to only have two dogs competing and this damn FEMALE golden pup I have is a retrieving fool at 16 weeks and will not quit. Hate females. Hate puppies. Don't have time. But she is demanding  She was suppose to be a laid back pup.
She retrieved through a group of people past a couple of dogs the other day. I am so screwed.
If gas goes up to 4 a gallon I will learn to train with what I have close by, and hope we can do it. When Britain's vet bill is paid off one the the 3 may go off.
Anyone want a female golden ????


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

D Osborn said:


> Anyone want a female golden ????


Don't tempt me--this Golden Melanie gave me is doing well, I might get to thinking I'm on a roll.

Maybe nobody here needs to be told this, but some of the folks I know personally could use it: sometimes you're better off running 12 trials a year rather than 24. You could cut out the longer drives, lots of hotel bills, train more, have less risk of "trialing issues," and possibly end up with more places overall.

John and I have done a bit of camping, back of truck, tent, and Airstream.

I love the separate reservations idea. We've spent unplanned nights in the truck after checking out, getting called back, and finding the motels all full. There've also been some nights in fleabag joints I'd really like to forget, for the same reason.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

kip said:


> rumour has it gas and desil fuel will be over 4.00 by december.



News mentioned a Port Arthur refinery fire, production cuts at platforms due to North Sea storms, crude oil nearing $100 per barrel, traders of crude driving prices higher


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I only run hunt tests and living where I do, there is one virtually every weekend May-Sept within a 4 hour drive, most less than 3 hours, so I rarely, like once last season, pay a motel bill. I get up early and drive. I got a Chevy Express AWD van that can carry 7 crates and gets better MPG than my Tahoe did, plus can sleep in it if necessary, I take most of my food/drink along. I make a concious effort regarding how far I will travel to train and how often, try to get the most out of a long trip. I finally figured out to run less tests and train more, better for the dogs and the wallet. The biggest consideration for me now with the higher gas prices on top of entry fees for multiple dogs is not running any more JH and maybe even SH tests. I've always started my young dogs in JH to expose them to the test venue and gone up from there but now I'm probably going to wait until they are ready for the advanced levels and try to keep testing to a minimum, which is a shame. I got into this because it is so much fun and the weekends with dog people are just a blast, to have to scale back because some people need a few more billions in profit kinda ticks me off.


----------



## Troy Williams (Sep 7, 2003)

I put alot of miles on my trucks. I calculated my fuel expense incurred since I bought this last truck. For the past 1.5 years, the fuel expense alone is higher than my monthly note & maitenance combined. Ouch! 

Troy


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

For my last HT I started driving at 4:00am and pulled my pop-up with me. Me and the mutt stayed one night in a quiet campground for 25 bucks and ate smoked oysters and sardines for lunch and oodle of noodles for supper!! Was home by 7:00pm on Sunday! I will be using my pop-up from now on if possible.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Terry Thomas said:


> I find that when you go out in the first series you save on the overnight expenses.


Yeah, and when a female comes in, you don't even have to wait till the first series to start saving. I had 5-6 "savings" this year alone.

MG


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

I run hunt tests only, last test I ran was in Chino, CA, my brother lives 20 min from the grounds saved the motel bill. Have to fly every time I go, Mileage ticket!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I travel the morning of the test. I try to stay in State Parks, if not it's Holiday Inn Express (breakfast included). I bring food and a small gas grill. When I fire up the grill for lunch on the test grounds I seem to make a lot of new friends.


----------



## DR.DUCK (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't play those games....I go on real bird hunts.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

DR.DUCK said:


> I don't play those games....I go on real bird hunts.



Don't assume that the rest of us don't do that too...

Of course, I live where I go duck or pheasant hunting on less than a gallon of gas!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Yep, my dogs hunt after test season ends for us in September, so April through September training/testing on birds, Sept-whenever the snow gets too deep here, grouse/pheasant hunting every weekend.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

If you switch from driving a gas vehicle to a hybird....is the cost savings gong to add up? I mean - the cost of a new hybrid is (or was) considerably more than a gas vehicle....Are the prices coming down enough that it is really a savings over the long haul?

Juli


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

We looked at hybrids a year ago and friend just did recently, the extra cost of buying a hybrid SUV didn't not make sense for the little savings in fuel, and the tax break for some of the models no longer exists.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Buzz said:


> Don't assume that the rest of us don't do that too...
> 
> Of course, I live where I go duck or pheasant hunting on less than a gallon of gas!


Ditto. 2nd split opens this weekend - got a black turd who needs to go get a bird or two....

FOM


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

My dog hunts too. We just back from an Eider hunt. He only got two retrieves off the rocks into the Atlantic with two foot waves and white caps.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a good friend who lives close to 2 of the grounds where a lot of HTs & FTs are held. Sometimes I'll go down a day early & train. Afterwards we have a nice dinner with his wife & kids.

A couple times this year I've skipped motels & started driving at 3 or 4 in the morning.

I don't spend $ on dinner out (although if he does really well-he knows what a "hamburger treat" is). 

Not anything going on up here now, so I've taken on a part time job & some dog sitting/walking & other side jobs, so that in the spring I'll be able to get some tests & trials in. I feel very lucky that I'll be able to watch the National Am w/ only a 40 minute drive and the 2008 Golden Specialty is only 3 1/2 hours.

M


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I am more fortunate than some, I live within less than 2 hrs of 8 licensed trials, and by driving 3 hrs I can make several more. My dog van gets a whopping 13 mpg if I keep my foot out of it, so I tend to drive the wife's Toyota Highlander(25mpg) if I am tight for gas $$$. I do miss the storage space of the van though especially if the weather is questionable, as I store all kinds of foul weather gear in it. We schlep some food and always have a cooler full of iced tea, Coke and H20 along. If we stop for a meal it is likely to be the Waffle Haus or some other restaurant of that genre. I don't mind the No Tell Motel so much as I always take a Chesapeake and a firearm into the room with me. I've even been known to swap my services as a hired official gun for a place to sleep.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

IMO - one should not be penny wise & pound foolish. You should do what gives you the most enjoyment providing you can afford it. 

I/we pull a travel trailer that meets the necessities, plus you get to live in your own clutter. While using more fuel there is the luxury of being close to the trial grounds which creates a fuel saving. & the peace & quiet at night when you're all alone in the middle of nowhere. I also save money by not running under unqualified judges.

I fail to see where sending your dog to a pro to save money gives you the desired return from the sport you originally wanted. If you just want ribbons they sell them at the ribbon store &/or you can probably get some from veteran trialers who just store them in a box. It is the experience that counts!

As for fuel - A few years back I was going through some mutual fund holdings & found this little Oil company that bought used oilfields from the BIGs. Two 2 for 1 splits & a 30 fold increase in stock price later - I hope oil goes to $150 a barrel & gas to $6!!! Remember - when oil is above $60 a barrel the Tar Sands are viable & there is enough there to last for over 100 years - maybe more!!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

ftrjuj wrote:



ftrjuj said:


> IMO - one should not be penny wise & pound foolish. You should do what gives you the most enjoyment providing you can afford it.
> 
> 
> I fail to see where sending your dog to a pro to save money gives you the desired return from the sport you originally wanted. If you just want ribbons they sell them at the ribbon store &/or you can probably get some from veteran trialers who just store them in a box. It is the experience that counts!


Marvin-
Years ago I would have agreed with this, but priorities change. I trained my first dog myself and had a blast in very respect. I know I could train the dog I have now to an MH on my own, but I would like to see him have a chance to run FTs & I don't feel I can do it all by myself between work, a few health issues & winters in the North. I like and respect the person who I entrust my dog with and I see it as a partnership more than a pro/client relationship. Granted-yes-he has a business to run, but I genuinely feel he wants to see my dog succeed because he likes him (I know-I'm a Pollyanna) & sees something in him. I do my homework as best I can & I will absolutely do a LOT of the hands on training myself as well as running him, but the ribbons (if/when they come) will mean as much to me no matter who is on line helping my dog get them.

M


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Well you know what they say.....

"How do you end up with a million dollars training dogs.........start with 2 million....."

/Paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

_



I fail to see where sending your dog to a pro to save money gives you the desired return from the sport you originally wanted. If you just want ribbons they sell them at the ribbon store &/or you can probably get some from veteran trialers who just store them in a box. It is the experience that counts!

Click to expand...

_With all due respect, Marvin, it doesn't matter to me that *you* _fail_ to see it. It only matters that *I* _see_ it, relative to my own personal involvement.....and there are few if any folks running field trials that just do it for the "ribbon."

Now that I have a couple of "players," I'm enjoying the "refresher course" I'm getting in training and handling, humbling though it may be....and I'm looking forward to furthering the "experience."

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

ftrjuj said:


> I fail to see where sending your dog to a pro to save money gives you the desired return from the sport you originally wanted. If you just want ribbons they sell them at the ribbon store &/or you can probably get some from veteran trialers who just store them in a box. It is the experience that counts!


Just a quick comment - money wise to run an Open it is cheaper to have my Pro handle my dog that is fact - a day off from work, maybe a hotel stay if I'm lucky, gas, ect. ect. Never said I "enjoy" having my Pro run my dog and it is actually very, very nerve wracking for me - but seeing how my dog is in TX for the winter and I have no daylight to train by, let alone water (most will be frozen here soon), why not let my Pro enjoy the fruits of his labor? When my dog is home I train him and run him, but when he is down in TX for training, by God let Mark enjoy running him!!!

As far as desired return from the sport - oh I'm getting everything out of this sport I desire and more....it isn't about the ribbons.....I have made good friends via my Pro and obtain places to train I would of never been able to before. I've learned to be a better trainer because of him, I've learned to have paitence with my dog and myself, to be humble and take a good old fashion butt kicking and to look at the long term goals esepcially when I'm not meeting any short term goals, like getting out of the first series.....this Fall I got the chance to live a dream about my dog qualifying for a National (man what a fun ride that was)......I've learned many many things because of my friendship with my Pro - to be honest I think what I'm paying him is peanuts compared to what I get in return. Yeah we say "its all about the dogs" a lot around here, but there is so much more to it than just dogs....and ribbons, well they are the icing on the cake!!

Just saying,

Lainee, Flash and 'Buttlet'


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> Lainee the Chevrolet Tahoe comes in a Hybrid http://www.chevrolet.com/hybrid/
> 
> And I believe the 1500 series pickup from Chevrolet and GMC are coming out in Hybrid this year as I have seen several of them driving around here with Manufacture plates.


 
Ummmmm, 21 city, 22 hwy for a 2 wheel drive and 20/20 for 4 wheel doesn't improve my current situation! Argghhhh.....

Any other suggestions? 

FOM


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

FOM said:


> Ummmmm, 21 city, 22 hwy for a 2 wheel drive and 20/20 for 4 wheel doesn't improve my current situation! Argghhhh.....
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> FOM


2008 Saturn Vue Hybrid 25 mpg city/ 32 mpg hwy
http://www.saturn.com/saturn/vehicles/greenline/index.jsp

or this link http://www.saturn.com/saturn/vehicles/vue08/overview.jsp

or 

2008 Saturn Outlook
http://www.saturn.com/saturn/vehicles/outlook/overview.jsp


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Hybrids right. Have you read the reports regarding those little oyster can's lacking enough metal to protect you in the case of a crash? If you possible survive the total crushing of your car when a scooter hits ya, the #$#% thing's electrical system will fry you to crisp. Great feature....

/Paul


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Gerard saves all kinds of money by using the motel shampoo to bathe his dog at the Trial!!

Jerry


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Hybrids right. Have you read the reports regarding those little oyster can's lacking enough metal to protect you in the case of a crash? If you possible survive the total crushing of your car when a scooter hits ya, the #$#% thing's electrical system will fry you to crisp. Great feature....
> 
> /Paul


Oh my I agree with Paul. I might be going to hell (which is in Michigan according to my students)

I had a horrible time getting another vehicle. 4x4, safe, can put a lot of miles,decent gas milage, and can fit crates-you would be surprised how hard that is if you don't want a suburban.
There is not much out there solid enough for me.

If I can send one of my dogs off it is so they can get the marks and experience they will never get with me. Period.


----------



## moose203 (May 2, 2007)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Hybrids right. Have you read the reports regarding those little oyster can's lacking enough metal to protect you in the case of a crash? If you possible survive the total crushing of your car when a scooter hits ya, the #$#% thing's electrical system will fry you to crisp. Great feature....
> 
> /Paul


I agree, I retired from the fire department this year because of my disability, but before i left i was doing on average 3 vehicle extrications a week great care was taken when a hybrid was involved, if they were hit in certain areas or we had to cut it up the risk of being electrocuted was extremely high i know of 2 victims personally that had been zapped, not fatally but enough to cause some damage . Very very dangerous IMO


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

D Osborn said:


> I might be going to hell (which is in Michigan according to my students)


I used to work nearby...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am kind of on the edge of nowhere so I am limited in how many trials I run a year. Our club puts on 2 and all the other "local" trials are approx 6 hours away. I will stay with friends when possible rather than a motel, I always bring food from home, I will mail in my entries rather than pay the $3 per entry to EE, if I can share a motel room with somebody I will.

If I take a vacation it is usually to run trials that are not local - kind of killing two birds with one stone.

I am also strongly considering running some trials in Canada next year - that will only be a couple of hours drive.

Andy


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Buzz said:


> I used to work nearby...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell,_Michigan


I can not wait to show them this!!!!!!!!
Fast train there


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Terry Thomas said:


> I find that when you go out in the first series you save on the overnight expenses.


Oh, very true.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I try and stay at cheap motels, and only go to events less than 5 hours from home.
Thanks to Entry Express, I can check the running order and if I'm running late in the day, I leave home early in the AM saving a night at the motel. 
Meals are kept within reason.


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

I still like to have one nice meal out if possible.

With two young kids, we eat enough meals servered in paper bags that come with a toy.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

My wonderful wife thinks that it is a romantic weekend or a mini vacation. 

You just haven't lived until you've spent a quiet Sat night in Cheraw, SC.

It is HER dog.


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

I drive a 97 Suburban. For the price of upgrading I can buy a lot of $4 a gal. gasoline. My dog transport is paid for. 

Lunch is canned baked beans and vienna sausages with crackers and a drink from the cooler. Dinner could be a frozen one picked up on the way in from the grounds, with a side salad. Carrry my own dressing in the cooler. Unless I run into Jeff, Anthony, and Mark, the "Grill Meisters". Next time I go where they are I'll be packing some goodies to throw on the grill.

The only problem I have with "economy" motels is that they have a 24 hr. advance notice cancellation policy. The up side is that, if you do have to give it up, you still save over the price of "up-scale" places.

Not as young as I used to be, I find it hard to stay alert behind the wheel, by dawn's early light. A simple excursion off road at road speed is going to cost a lot of motel rooms in damages.

My Pro handles in the open and I will be there for the Am. I have the dog to handle in the event. If I fail we go down in flames together, but we are together.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

kip said:


> rumour has it gas and desil fuel will be over 4.00 by december.


That rumor has every workover rig in the country booked for the next 18 months....not sure about the December timing but the rumor is becoming a fact.


and I am very happy I didnt get out of the business this past spring


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Try to share a room at each event to cut the cost of the hotel. Take food from home to cook on the grill for lunch and supper. Try to be sure and get another person to go to the same trial, so that you can split the cost of the fuel as well. Since I only have 1 trial within a 3 hour drive of my house and the rest are a minimum of 5 hours, you have to try to cut the expenses as best you can. Limit the number of trials run each year.


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

We started using our travel trailer more frequently for the obvious cost savings (10 years old and long since paid for) and the regrettable conditions of many/most budget motels. (Let's see, if its by the hour how many hours do we really need?)


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Brevard Arndt said:


> I drive a 97 Suburban. For the price of upgrading I can buy a lot of $4 a gal. gasoline. My dog transport is paid for.


I have 97 for sale for cheap-need it for parts???? Would have kept it for the dogs if I could afford to-great travel car!!!!!!!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Pretty much the same as everybody else - Not a lot of options. I bought a slide in truck camper just for this purpose and hunting trips. Take food and turn it into a camping trip. My lovely wife likes to come and camp with me so we really enjoy the trips. I also limit trials and tests to within 4 hours drive from home. During the season I can hit one about every other weekend which is enough with my wild girl anyhow. (Wild Girl - That's my dog, not my wife!)


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I drive in on the morning of the trial and rarely go to trials that are more than 2 1/2 hours away. I like the really clsoe ones where I can sleep in my own bed. That saves lots of money.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I to only run in the am so far they thankfully have all been Sat. starts. With the young dog when in the derby or now in the Q do not run anything on Fri. I am still a working slob and will not run or work anything on Friday. This fall was real cheap judged twice and between health issues and girls in season I ran 1 Q 15 Min's from home and was back at work by noon. Pretty freakin sad. Health is OK now AA dog to be spayed after duck season and we will be ripping a path to mediocrity this spring.


----------



## DR.DUCK (Jul 6, 2004)

I've averaged 80 day hunting 14 different kinds birds over the last 10 seasons.Most of my duck hunting is on private leases 30 minutes from my door step.I make about 10 hunts per year at a small club I belong to in Mexicnce a year for about 10 days or so I go up to Idaho for a dog training seminar(w/end) and then stay over for as long as I can to hunt 9 different game birds.In the off season(non hunting) I run my dog and train w/ friends to keep our dogs and us old folks in shape.What ever floats your boat,for me it's about you and your dog(s) having fun.About cost....I don't have any $$$ left to do much else.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Sharing rooms and gas helps or I run close to home. With the gas prices and having to pay someone to do chores since the kids left gets pretty expensive. Maybe we could have a new posting category called ride and room share?


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

i simply request that my dog be washed out.....tends to save on traveling cost! LMAO


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Maybe we could have a new posting category called ride and room share?


Sounds like a great idea!! I am heading to GA the day after Thanksgiving. I'll be dropping my puppy off with her pro and running a trial while I am there - anybody want to share the ride??

Andy


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Enjoy training!

Tim


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

I usually just run the land marks. Saves a good bit of money


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> Sharing rooms and gas helps or I run close to home. With the gas prices and having to pay someone to do chores since the kids left gets pretty expensive. Maybe we could have a new posting category called ride and room share?


Room sharing didn't work out at all when Sweet Bride went with us to Vegas!!!

She's always been a "party pooper".

Jerry


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Jerry said:


> Room sharing didn't work out at all when Sweet Bride went with us to Vegas!!!
> 
> She's always been a "party pooper".
> 
> Jerry


Who would guess she wasn't into penny pinching in Vegas, and who did pay for my room?


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, it got paid for and we had the pleasure(???) of training with Mr. Hassen.

Jerry


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

FOM said:


> 20/20 for 4 wheel doesn't improve my current situation! Argghhhh.....
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> FOM


I'd be very happy to get somewhere close to 20 mpg in a Suburban 4wd.
It's usually around 17 mpg if you stay under 70 mph.


----------



## thelabguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Brevard Arndt said:


> I drive a 97 Suburban. For the price of upgrading I can buy a lot of $4 a gal. gasoline.


Especially when you consider that you'll only save the DIFFERENCE between gas milage in the two vehicles. I.e. if the new vehicle gets 20 mpg and the current one gets 17 mpg, each mile only costs you $.03529411 (that's three and a half cents) to drive the less efficient vehicle when gas is $4/gal. [$4/g/17m/g -$4/g/20m/g]

Put another way, if your '97 is worth $5k (pretty generous) and the new one is $35k, and the two vehicles get the milages described above, you'd have to drive 850,000 miles before you reached the break even point with $4 gas. [($35k-$5k)/.03529411 cents/mile]

Kevin
Disclaimer: equations do not account for cost differences in insurance, maintenance, repairs, etc.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

kip said:


> rumour has it gas and desil fuel will be over 4.00 by december.


 
See what rumors and non- substantiated information is worth
Sky is falling regards


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

I am starting to learn that if I place my dog with MS (my Pro) and then have someone-PP and DD run my Radar(sp?) in the Amateur All Age that I never have to leave home. This leaves me a plethora of free time to stay on the RTF and con people into thinking that I am a knowledgeable retriever trainer. So far my dog Radar has 2 Amateur All Age wins both were when PP and DD ran my dog., I have never won anything with him.With all the knowledge I have gained on the computer I think that I am ready to judge the next National Championship Stake. PS since I don't have to go to trials I don't have to help at the trial. More Gumbo for Dumbo please.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

We stay in Motel 6 and always make seperate reservations for Friday and Saturday night with a 6 pm hold. The farthest trial is about 7 hours away and we take our Toyota Matrik it holds one cage plus gear and gets 34 mpg. The closer trials we take our Tacoma Pickup 4x4 double cab.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

lanse brown said:


> I am starting to learn that if I place my dog with MS (my Pro) and then have someone-PP and DD run my Radar(sp?) in the Amateur All Age that I never have to leave home. This leaves me a plethora of free time to stay on the RTF and con people into thinking that I am a knowledgeable retriever trainer. So far my dog Radar has 2 Amateur All Age wins both were when PP and DD ran my dog., I have never won anything with him.With all the knowledge I have gained on the computer I think that I am ready to judge the next National Championship Stake. PS since I don't have to go to trials I don't have to help at the trial. More Gumbo for Dumbo please.


I don't care who you are, that is FUNNY


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

My dogs tell me all the time that they're cheaper than having a wife around 

Home Spoonin' with the Dogs regards,

William W


----------



## playtimeover (Nov 11, 2010)

I just buy a second hand.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I got a kick out of reading this old thread, gas 4 dollars a gallon, will never happen, and then it did happen


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

lanse brown said:


> I am starting to learn that if I place my dog with MS (my Pro) and then have someone-PP and DD run my Radar(sp?) in the Amateur All Age that I never have to leave home. This leaves me a plethora of free time to stay on the RTF and con people into thinking that I am a knowledgeable retriever trainer. So far my dog Radar has 2 Amateur All Age wins both were when PP and DD ran my dog., I have never won anything with him.With all the knowledge I have gained on the computer I think that I am ready to judge the next National Championship Stake. PS since I don't have to go to trials I don't have to help at the trial. More Gumbo for Dumbo please.


Great comments. Should be on the "Limit the Ams' thread.

MP


----------



## Swampbilly (May 25, 2010)

I see ya'll are doing alot of talkin' on the fuel end of things, I just got a F350 6.0 diesel..I threw a party when the mpg hit 19 

The last competition I went to, I saw a _real good_ way to save money$$, (or to lose it), .... Poor guys' dog broke from SIT on the first mark...

_Bye, Bye, entry fee, hotel x-penses, and fuel_........


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

If the test/trial is within about 3 or so hours, I don't drive up the night before anymore. Saves one night's motel cost. Plus, I'm always running so late that when I used to drive up the night before, I wouldn't get there until 10:30 or 11:00, then I'd have to air. I actually get more sleep this way, but it's a long day on Saturday.

Not as bad as my annual drive to North Dakota, though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Ditto on the making seperate motel reservations. We check out Sat morning and have a 6pm hold on another room if we get called back I call motel and pay for room . We also just bought a 2010 Prius (52 MPG) it holds one cage with room to spare if the trials are on grounds with good roads it does fine. Plus if the trial is close enough we will wait and drive up Saturday morning save the cost of the room for Fri.


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

Easy way to save alot of $$
Don't play anymore!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

gmhr1 said:


> Ditto on the making seperate motel reservations. We check out Sat morning and have a 6pm hold on another room if we get called back I call motel and pay for room . We also just bought a 2010 Prius (52 MPG) it holds one cage with room to spare if the trials are on grounds with good roads it does fine. Plus if the trial is close enough we will wait and drive up Saturday morning save the cost of the room for Fri.


What size crate? Got a picture? Was thinking of getting a Prius for all the other driving we do and stop putting unnecessary wear and tear on my dog truck.

FOM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Was thinking of getting a Prius
> FOM


Hmmmm, while you would probably be able to see over the steering wheel just imagine the verbal abuse you would suffer at the hands of your hunting and dog training buddies........

Maybe one of those little VW wagons with a turbo diesel, just sayin'...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

EdA said:


> Hmmmm, while you would probably be able to see over the steering wheel just imagine the verbal abuse you would suffer at the hands of your hunting and dog training buddies........
> 
> Maybe one of those little VW wagons with a turbo diesel, just sayin'...


Hey, hey what's with the short jokes? ;-) I was thinking of getting one for around town, but I still like the option of putting the dog in a crate - now granted Flash would give me a major case of the stink eye if I put him in a crate, but when we get the pup in a few weeks, it would be nice to have him in a crate when we go visit grandma!

I use to drive a Honda Accord to HTs with Flash living large in the front seat, no wonder he is spoiled!

FOM


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

We only ran 6 tests this year. They were anywhere from 40 mins to 7 hrs away. For all but the closest test my training partner and I rode together and split the gas and hotel expenses. When we went to MT for two tests that were run Thurs/Fri and Sat/Sun, we went over the Sunday before and made a week out of it and pre-trained with the pro we've both used. Hotel and food expenses were higher because we were there all week but, as "vacations" go, it was pretty cheap and got in some good training before the tests.

With better planning, we'll probably cut out the farthest tests next year and add at least 1, and maybe 2, that are much closer to home.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

> Hey, hey what's with the short jokes? I was thinking of getting one for around town, but I still like the option of putting the dog in a crate - now granted Flash would give me a major case of the stink eye if I put him in a crate, but when we get the pup in a few weeks, it would be nice to have him in a crate when we go visit grandma!
> 
> I use to drive a Honda Accord to HTs with Flash living large in the front seat, no wonder he is spoiled!
> 
> FOM


Lainee - you are now in luck !! in the last couple of years, GM has come out with a Hybrid pickup - don't ask me to vouch for it though

http://www.chevrolet.com/vehicles/2011/silveradohybrid/overview.do?seo=msn_|_2009_Chevy_X-Div_Segment_|_Hybrid_Truck_Segment_|_Hybrid_Truck_HV_|_hybrid_pickup


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

We went to many of our first trials in a Honda civic wagon so I couldn't care less if anyone laughs at it meet me at the gas pump and we will see who is laughing. We have been Toyota owners for many years and the Prius is by far the best car we ever owned tons of leg room (hubby is 6 '3) head room easy to park and great gas mileage we only fill up once every two weeks and than it takes just a couple gallons I was told by someone that they fit a 400 kennel in it, mine is just a wire cage. The 2010 has more head room longer and wider than the older ones thats why we waited for this model I only have one dog running so it works for us. If we are going to a trial with bad roads or lots of rain I would take my Tacoma Pickup we are lucky most of the ones around us have good roads. NIce thing about the Prius it wasn't anymore expensive than a regular car we were looking at.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Kevinismybrother said:


> Lainee - you are now in luck !! in the last couple of years, GM has come out with a Hybrid pickup - don't ask me to vouch for it though
> 
> http://www.chevrolet.com/vehicles/2011/silveradohybrid/overview.do?seo=msn_|_2009_Chevy_X-Div_Segment_|_Hybrid_Truck_Segment_|_Hybrid_Truck_HV_|_hybrid_pickup


Don't worry I'm keeping my Dodge (POS) until the hub caps fall off and then I'm going to get a diesel truck - probably a Ford, but for getting to and from work, running to the grocery store, etc I was leaning toward a Prius. I've driven one before and am "sold" on the fuel efficiency. And like it was pointed out, it wasn't any more expensive than a gas vehicle of the same size. I would like to stuff a kennel in the back, but if not I don't think the spoiled rotten Flash would mind stretching out on the back seats!

FOM


----------



## goldust (May 12, 2005)

I can put a 400 precision metal crate in my Prius. The crate is an old one that opens straight up - not the side to side way that most suitcase crates open. I don't know if Precision makes them anymore.

I don't take it to hunt tests because the roads (when we have them) are rough and most of the test locations are way off in a pasture somewhere with dirt ruts.

I do take it to the obedience trials and conformation shows when I'm only taking 1 dog. 

Love it for driving back and forth to work. I put approx 500 miles a week on it.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

FOM ... go diesel 18-20 mpg or add a $250 unristricted muffler to your truck gas engine, may get 2-3 more mpg amnd up to 16-18. Use regular gas as the additives in mid to premium does not pay for the extra cost. Run cheap STP gas treatment in every so often. When you say hybrid, electric / gas? Or E85 corn fuel. The trade off in E85 of cost to mpg does not pay ahead. Electric / gas, I think you will faulter in the mountains with a good load on. If you go diesel you can make your own???

I recommend the GM or Chevy 2500 diesel, nice ride! I drove Scott Klings to NM and wow, what a ride. He put in a Aux gas tank, 40 gals with a auto transfer, no stopping at 300-350 miles out, just keep going. But, it was $200 to fill, ouch.

Also a cheap but handy meal on site is meat wraps and Breakfeast Burritos. The wraps can feed 3 people for a week end on lunches and snacks. Ham or Turkey, cream cheese, salad mix pre-bagged, nuts and cranberries, all wrapped in a tortia and BAM!, a handy sandwich. No juicy veggies so they do not get soggy such as tomatoes. All can be made for <$8 prior (10 or so). Wrap in foil, zip lock bag and keep cool.

Oh no, another Prius driver .......


----------



## duckdawg27 (Apr 30, 2007)

This is like the question that asks "How do you make a small fortune in the dog business?"



Start with a large fortune....it will get smaller every day !!!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

_After spending 100.00 to fill up the diesel tank of f350_, I bought a used prius last year. Drive it everywhere, a 400 crate fits in the back seat. Fill ups cost 30.00 every 2 wks. 

The money I save driving it around town, to work... don't have to smog test it, ( 85.00) and faster going can use the carpool lanes with 1 in the car. 

Only use the truck for trips and tests/trials.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Purpledawg said:


> The money I save driving it around town, to work... don't have to smog test it, ( 85.00) and faster going can use the carpool lanes with 1 in the car.


Kit,
You do not need a smog test for the first 6 years of a vehicles life and the carpool lane exemption goes away for hybrids effective 7/1/2011, if the vehicle already has a permit. It is already gone for new purchases.

You save a lot in gasoline purchases, but it may be false savings for those that come up against a full size pick up or semi in an accident.

Russ


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Gerard Rozas said:


> What little things do you do to save money on FTs/HTs?


Nothing. If I can't afford to go play and do it right, I just don't enter that week.
When I go, I ain't gonna bother counting pennies. I'm gonna play, eat and have fun with my friends, and do it right, or I ain't going. Save up and go to the next one I can afford to do it right.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I spent my anniversary at a Comfort Inn or some such in Emporia, VA. Took my wife to the Mexican place in the hotel for the dinner, where the bill was something like $60 and that was mostly margaritas. If I can find a trial to run on her birthday and Valentine's day every year in addition, I could save enough to buy a high point derby dog to run.


----------

